# And yet another blow when I'm already down



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

So today I had to be at work by 10:30am so I got into town a little bit early. I figured I would stop over at the STBXW's house, to say hello to my children quick (8 &5). As soon as I turn into the neighborhood I spot an unfamiliar truck in the driveway. I assumed it was the truck of the person she was "just talking to". I got the heck out of there.

Later she called me to try to explain his presence, him and his kids were over last night playing with our kids, he got sick, threw up everywhere, had to spend the night. WHATEVER!!!! I told her I don't care! 

Just another dagger I've absorbed since 12/12/11. If anything this has moved me way past the acceptance stage of the divorce process. 

Still I just wonder when I will stop being emotionally beat down by this woman who said she loves me but is not in love with me.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I would not buy the long winded excuse either. What nonsense. And to expose your children to the affair?

Are you going to file for divorce?


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

We filed for divorce three weeks ago. You know I could give two craps about her anymore, she doesn't deserve me. I hope that the neighbors are talking, because she is always so concerned by what other people think of her.

But to expose my babies to that, AGH!!!!


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Are you taking are of yourself?(gym and stuff)


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

yeah I'm exercising, learning to eat right, trying to get enough sleep. I feel emotionally, physically and spiritually broke right now.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

> If anything this has moved me way past the acceptance stage of the divorce process.


Keep remembering what you just said there. That's the real you talking. She lost. You won. Game over.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Gosh her excuse for being there is so bad it's almost laughable. Sorry you had to make this discovery but at least you are aware now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CSeryllum (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm sorry you had to see that...i know it doesn't "prove" anything...it just further makes you WONDER "is she? or isn't she with this guy?"

I have been suffering through a similar issue...

However, my point of "OK I'm over this" hit me the other night when my wife was screaming at me telling me that I should kill myself...

At some point, they push you across that line, and it makes it easier... it doesn't make the pain go away, but it makes it easier to just stop caring.


----------



## ProfJ (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't understand though...How is it the even though this people are behaving very very badly. Hurting you, disrespecting you, proving by their actions and words that they don't love you...
How come they can still hurt you..?
How is it, that even though you feel like you're better off without them, how come you continue to suffer emotionally and spiritually?


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

He is human. Love can't be turned off with a switch - it is a process. He has to shut it down in an orderly fashion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

ProfJ said:


> I don't understand though...How is it the even though this people are behaving very very badly. Hurting you, disrespecting you, proving by their actions and words that they don't love you...
> How come they can still hurt you..?
> How is it, that even though you feel like you're better off without them, how come you continue to suffer emotionally and spiritually?


Instinctual need for others' approval. Humans are social animals.


----------

